# Joined to ask questions on pregnancies



## fizgog (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I run a hobby guinea-pig rescue that I'd like to grow and take in hamsters, gerbils and mice eventually. It's inevitable that I'll take in a pregnant doe or two of each species now and then as I'm more established, but I have absolutely no experience with breeding as I'm against breeding pet animals. Where I've tried to research on various websites, I'm finding conflicting information so if I could get some first-hand, experienced answers, that would be brilliant.

I know how to identify their genders so that wouldn't be an issue come the time to remove the boys, but I don't know when that is so how old should they be when they're removed from the litter? I read 4 weeks, is this correct? I've also read you can handle the pups from 2 days old, and that a doe's gestation is roughly 3 weeks long. Are these also true?

How much should the bucks weigh before being removed? What should they all weigh/how old should they be before being adopted? Is there anything I should/should not feed the does during pregnancy and weaning?

I think that's all I need to know for now. I won't be doing this rescuing of tiny rodents until mid to late 2013 so I'm gathering all the information now so I'm prepared for anything that MAY happen.

Thanks


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

fizgog said:


> I know how to identify their genders so that wouldn't be an issue come the time to remove the boys, but I don't know when that is so how old should they be when they're removed from the litter? I read 4 weeks, is this correct? I've also read you can handle the pups from 2 days old, and that a doe's gestation is roughly 3 weeks long. Are these also true?


4 weeks is average for male separation. However, I've heard often that some types of lab or feeder mice can need the male babies separated at 3 weeks. 3 weeks sounds really rough, and I'm not exactly sure how you can tell if he needs to go that early, other than a male chasing sisters/mother, or how they came to you originally. 5 weeks is better, but yet again, if a boy is chasing, must get him out, and you might have been too late. Chasing tends to happen more at night. The female babies I don't think actually need to be removed until adopted, if your enclosure is large enough.



fizgog said:


> How much should the bucks weigh before being removed? What should they all weigh/how old should they be before being adopted? Is there anything I should/should not feed the does during pregnancy and weaning?


They should be at least 6- 10 weeks old before adoption, unless part of a set going home with mom, after 5-6 weeks. Basically they should look really healthy, active but not jumpy, be sociable, and resemble small adult mice, before going. Weight will depend widely on background. The doe will need extra protein, fat, vitamins, and minerals from pregnancy through weaning. The babies will need the same diet, tapering off as they start to reach the same size as mom. Litters over about 7 babies can cause her a lot of stress, and be difficult on the babies. Be aware she may eat a few to reduce her load if she can't handle it. This will be worse if she was too young when bred. Some people would say to simply cull all male babies, due to adoption problems later, and to give mom and sisters a better chance. Not sure how you would feel about that.

Things like scrambled/boiled egg bits, mealworms, quality dog food, and live cultured yogurt (plain), with added kelp granules/powder is my personal recommendation. Also a vitamin/mineral supplement added to food will help. There are many methods and suggestions in the diet section of this forum. I wouldn't recommend adding the vit/min to water, unless you offer a non-amended water bottle as well, in case she/they don't like the taste.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't agree with handling tiny babies other than for required health checks.I think it's unnessary and all mothers should be allowed privacy at least in the early days and it makes no difference to tameness.I concede I'm in a minority though and owners enjoy handling infants.


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

I run a mouse rescue and have taken in countless pregnant does, I separate both bucks and does aged 4 weeks to avoid more breeding. Babies have all been totally fine and nice healthy hyper mice a and mother does have been totally fine with the separation.

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

You can handle the pups from day one (if mom is tame and not skittish) If mom is skittish I would put her somewhere out of the cage (where she can't escape) then rub your hands in the soileed bedding before handling. It's true that their gestation is 3 weeks, although they're only visibly pregnant for the last week or so. I'm not sure of the weights because I don't have a scale and haven't weighed my mice. There's a wonderful thread on it around here somewhere. Nursing/pregnant does need extra proteins and fats and a lot of people give pregnant//nursing does small amounts of cheap dog/cat food.
Oh and hello and welcome


----------

